# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  کندی سرعت اجرای کوئری در دیتابیس

## m.webgard

سلام
من جدولی با تقریبا 6000 رکورد دارم. روی جدول ایندکس هم گذاشتم و پلن اجرایی کوئری هم خیلی بهتره از حالتی که ایندکس نداشته باشه. در کوئری 20 تا رورد رو میخونم.
جالب اینجاست که وقتی اجرا میکنم، گاهی اوقات خیلی زود اجرا میشه، اما گاهی اوقات حدودا 20 ثانیه طول میکشه تا اجرا بشه. بنظرتون دلیلش چیه یا چطور میتونم متوجه بشم که مشکل از کجاست؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید. تشکر

----------

